# Pain pills and itching/rash



## 21854 (Apr 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a cure besies over the counter creams for itching associated with pain relievers such as vicoden or oxycodon? I've recently had surgery and am itching like crazy! I also found a small rash on my leg, not sure if it's associated with the meds or if I picked something up!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

OTC you may also want to try Benedryl or other antihistamines.You might want to report the itching to the prescribing doctor to see if they have any prescription strength stuff they would want you to use, there are creams and stronger pills than you can get over the counter if that doesn't work.K.


----------

